

Onpage: Some messages cannot wait - ghshephard
http://onpage.com/solutions/onpage-priority-messaging

======
ghshephard
It finally happened - 15 years of receiving various and sundry "unsolicited
email advertisements" (aka SPAM) - I finally was intrigued enough to click on
a link and actually try something. I figured I would celebrate this event by
sharing said app with the broader sysadmin community at HN.

One heads up - it does a skeezy "OnPage Would like to Access your contacts"
without asking me in advance. So, possible chance that in addition to being
spammers, they going to suck in your address book without permission. Uh, No.
(Thanks IOS 6 for stopping that. :-)

[Edit: Cool Feature #1 - Somehow, even with the AudioSwitch changed to
"Silent" - my iPhone still comes out screaming with pages. Presumably they are
hooking the Alarm System? Interesting that Apple allowed that, though this is
a good use for that as long as I can turn it off]

------
OnPage
Hi There - This is OnPage! Thanks for actually trying our service. Did I read
a hint of compliment there, "Intrigued enough" :-) ? Well, We don’t suck in
your address book - What we do is scan it for contacts with emails suffix of
"@onpage.com". Once we find these contacts we bring them to your OnPage
contact book so it is easy for you. So, we are not spam, we are not a game, we
don’t have any worms, and nothing is reported back to us - All stays within
your phone!! What we are is priority messaging application, an enterprise
grade productive tool. Just like phone vs. smartphone, you may look at it as
pager vs. smarpager

